# Improvisation and Fugue



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd like to share with you a piano work I wrote a few months ago. I won't say anything about it just yet, since I prefer to let listeners form their own impressions. It isn't completely finished in all respects yet as it needs more dynamic detail, but that's a task (actually often a bit of a chore ) I tend to be quite lazy about.

The piece is about 11 minutes long. I'll upload a score if there's any interest.

http://picosong.com/UCbh/


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

This is fine music. I like the opening material at the very beginning and how it sort of comes back after a contrasting slower part of a more legato, slower rhythm section in the 3 minute area, and then the later exploration of the high range of the piano before coming back down. The fugue is good, and feels similar harmonically and melodically to the prelude-esque improvisation. The subject is very clear and recognizable; and it fits well. I think the piano writing is good too.

I would have liked to have heard more extensive writing for the low end of the piano throughout, longer lines for the bass and a bit more variation in the rhythm in the improvisation. There seemed to be a lot of fast notes of equal length followed by a long sustained note or chord, then repeat that pattern again and again. Gets a little monotonous after awhile.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Torkelburger said:


> This is fine music. I like the opening material at the very beginning and how it sort of comes back after a contrasting slower part of a more legato, slower rhythm section in the 3 minute area, and then the later exploration of the high range of the piano before coming back down. The fugue is good, and feels similar harmonically and melodically to the prelude-esque improvisation. The subject is very clear and recognizable; and it fits well. I think the piano writing is good too.
> 
> I would have liked to have heard more extensive writing for the low end of the piano throughout, longer lines for the bass and a bit more variation in the rhythm in the improvisation. There seemed to be a lot of fast notes of equal length followed by a long sustained note or chord, then repeat that pattern again and again. Gets a little monotonous after awhile.


Thanks for the comments. The arabesque into long note type of gesture is one I'm fond of, but it may be the case that I've overused it here. Similarly, its true I could make more use of the piano's lower register. However, its my first major score for an instrument I've generally lacked confidence in writing for, so I've got a long way to go in learning to exploit its possibilities.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting piece. Not my type of music, but still good and interesting.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

nikola said:


> Interesting piece. Not my type of music, but still good and interesting.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like your writing here, I can very much relate as I can see myself approach these musical ideas in a similar way. Posting a score would be great for gents like me to learn more


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Ask and ye shall receive:

View attachment Piano 1.pdf


Again, note that its not fully finished yet (more dynamics needed).

Are you a composer yourself? If so, I'd encourage you to post something here!


----------

